
The Sublime Beauty of Powerball - shenanigoat
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/01/powerball-math/423558/?single_page=true
======
shenanigoat
Some reader comments: [http://www.theatlantic.com/notes/2016/01/the-sublime-
beauty-...](http://www.theatlantic.com/notes/2016/01/the-sublime-beauty-of-
powerball-contd/423819/)

Most readers didn't agree with the author, bringing up the obvious 'idiot tax'
arguments. I mostly agree that it's foolish to spend money on this type of
thing but I appreciate the authors perspective and it was a new way of looking
at it for me.

